# My website



## Jason Baum (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been working on my own cubing site for the past few weeks and finally finished all of the main content. Being completely new to web design, I had no idea of the time and effort it takes to make one of these things...

You can check it out here:

http://jmbaum.110mb.com

I have all my ZB and Fridrich stuff there, as well as a unique Square-1 solution that I'm really excited about. Eventually I'd like to add a beginner's section, a OH tips section, and a BLD section (for both 3x3x3 and big cubes).

Let me know what you guys think!

-Jason Baum


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 26, 2008)

I think this should go in the Off - Topic section - because my post about my website is there....

Awesome sight though!!! Lots of helpful algorithms 
Add more stuff to home page...


----------



## Jerome (Mar 26, 2008)

Finally! Your site is up. I should say that Zborowski's site was a bit intimidating. Haha. I am trying to study ZB method in its entirety. This is truly a blessing. Thanks!

EDIT: About the sledgehammer trick in the F2L section, I just wanted to say that I used this in my first few months of cubing to eliminate FRUR'U'F' and FURU'R'F' moves. It was more of a edge-edge-evade-replace edge method, not really as short as the ones you have listed there. Thanks again for a good collection.

EDIT2: Is there some way for the page to be printer-friendly? I tried printing it in portrait format and the images went off the sheets. Landscape wasn't any better. Thanks.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 26, 2008)

Great site Jason! I'll definitely be learning a few of your f2l tricks.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 26, 2008)

I think there are less algorithm-heavy ways of doing the first layer, but that's just me. If you haven't noticed yet, Jason, learning Sq-1 PLLs isn't very exciting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to peruse your F2L page (along with Macky's) for more tricks... I use a lot of them, but lack some good "algs" for certain cases.

Other than that: Good site, could could you add a little color or something more "zingy"? (Images are always nice, like in the menu.)
And would you consider linking each image to an applet? Depending on how hard-coded your tables are, this could be a breeze...


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice site, loved the f2l section. 

Bookmarked.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome job, I was surprised at how many algorithms were the same as mine!


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 26, 2008)

wow, thats a really good website, information wise, like lucas suggested, you should brighten it up a bit, add a bit of colour, other then that, great job


----------



## tpsolver (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you create the images for all of the algorithms or did you lift them from another site?


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2008)

Good work Jason, lots of nice info there.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 26, 2008)

tpsolver said:


> Did you create the images for all of the algorithms or did you lift them from another site?



Yeah, I created most of them. Of course, I used Lars Vandenbergh's imagecube to create the F2L and ZBF2L images. I made the OLLs and PLLs myself. For ZBLL, I used some of the images from Chris Hardwick's page (with permission), but I had to create about half of them on my own because some of his angles were different. And I created the Square-1 grids on my own, though I did use a blank grid to start with and I don't remember where I got it...

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I'll see what I can do to make the pages more printer-friendly, and also will try to spice it up a bit.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, nice Jason! Definately adding to the main bar(favorites)


----------



## watermelon (Mar 26, 2008)

Great site Jason! I like the speedrun .

I actually thought of the same Square-1 method a few months ago, but never put the time into developing it. Now that you've generated most of the algs, I may start learning it soon!

Is there anything I can do to help you finish up those Square-1 PLL with parity algs?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't believe no one mentioned his world record(Unless that's what Mitchell meant by speedrun). I don't know about you, but I didn't know that beating Super Mario World 100% in less than 2 hours was possible. (The video is on the "About Me" section)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice site! I read just about all of it, you might wanna change that R to R' just above the Know partial edge control part in F2L, though.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 27, 2008)

yep, pretty awesome site. the f2l section is pretty great.
if the OLL and PLL sections used group notation that would have been super duper


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 27, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL: Thanks for pointing that out, I knew there was bound to be at least one algorithm-typo. It's fixed now.


----------



## Jerome (Mar 27, 2008)

So YOU were THAT Jason Baum, the guy who did the Super Mario speedrun. Haha. Inspired generations of speedrunners, including me, who tried finishing Diablo II in a sub-2:30 hours time. Didn't make it though. Haha.

I hope the pages get arranged soon. This will be of great help for struggling OH and FM cubers like me.


----------



## tpsolver (Mar 27, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> tpsolver said:
> 
> 
> > Did you create the images for all of the algorithms or did you lift them from another site?
> ...



In that case, excellent work. Must have taken you a while though.


----------



## Kristoffer (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice site Jason
Quite easy to find what I was looking for on you website, I really did like it
Think i'm gonna give VH method a shot


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice site! i've been working on one myself, but I'm too lazy to finish it.

great list of many algs! I started learned F2L intuitively from a beginner petrus solver, and figured out the rest by myself. Most of them the same as yours anyway. The special cases and empty slot cases are quite useful, I should learn them.
Your first Y perm is very interesting, I might learn it. I knew the other 2, and currently use the OH one for everything.
It was nice to see you at princeton. I got a video of one of your solves.


----------



## alexc (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice site. I didn't know you held a WR for fastest completion of Super Mario World!!!! I have that game and I have never beaten it, I think it is hard!


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 30, 2008)

Automatically bookmarked 
This, along with Felix's site, is one of the few sites that have "new" things to learn from!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

> Automatically bookmarked
> This, along with Felix's site, is one of the few sites that have "new" things to learn from![/QUOTE
> 
> Like you have anything else to learn


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > Automatically bookmarked
> > This, along with Felix's site, is one of the few sites that have "new" things to learn from!
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Funny


----------

